# BFP! A FEW QUESTIONS



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

After an IVF BFN on 23rd february we had a back to back FET on 23rd March. Tested positive on April 6th and are absolutely delighted......

now on the dreaded gestone injestions for a further 7 weeks, estrogen and aspirin tablets too...scan in 3 weeks....i think that will be worse than the 2ww!

we are so delighted and so glad we didn't take a break.....we always wanted a christmas baby!

nichola.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nichola

A huge contrats on your Bfp...have a happy and healthy 9mths (and a good xmas)  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Nichola 

Caongrats on your BFP wishing yopu a healthy and happy 8 months 

Love always Lilly xxx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Nichola congrats to you both, all the best    

Jacks x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations to the both of you.

       

Have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all

thanks for all the kind messages!!! still on cloud 9.....

seriously feeling doolalee regarding waiting 3 weeks for a scan!!! am desperate to know how many are in there and if they're okay, patience not my forte!

nichola.x


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi

Fantastic news, congratulations on your  

Willow
xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

Nichola

fantastic news  on your Bfp congratulations ...have a happy and healthy 9 months

love bw xx


----------



## jessieb (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Thrilled to say I've just got a BFP and I dont think its quite sunk in - after years of TTC and 3 ops for tube removal, cysts and endo... - My first natural cycle with two four cell embies....  I had af cramps and then very intense pain in lower pelvis on day 11.... 

Of course I'm now totally paranoid I'm gonna lose them - was carrying a hoover downstairs this pm and felt tummy twinges and am now convinced I've buggered my chances and lost them.  Anyone else feeling unreasonably paranoid and unrelaxed?  And how much chilling out should we do?  Me and DH have nearly finished doing up our place...

love and prayers to all of you fellow FETers!
jessiebx


----------



## Hupee (Nov 28, 2006)

Jessieb

Congrats on your BFP, I did my test today also and got a BFP I am so delighted. Don't be worrying about the hoovering as  some people don't know they are pg until 5-6 weeks and they are probley drinking and doing heavy house duties, i was actually hoovering lsat night also as did not think I would gt a BFP as I have alot of cramps and thought af was coming. heart burn is killing but wil cope with that. Wishing you the cery best over the next 8 months. How many embroys did you have but back. I had 2 blasts.


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

2 BFPs, good on you!!!!     You must be thrilled   Congratulations.

Kay xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done girls so happy for your both have a happy and healthy 8 mths both of you        

Lots of love 
Emmaxx


----------



## jessieb (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks guys and fab news Hupee (I had 2 embies put back) and thanks for reassurance.  Got a hell of a tummy ache today but assured that thats uterus changing shape.

And to everyone about to start FET, it really does work (I had very little faith to be honest) - but there seem to be so many happy stories...

Good luck everyone...


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Jessie

 on your BFP... enjoy every minute of it.  I am 2 weeks away from my first FET and you have given me real hope that it can work.

I would say that you have done no harm to your ickle baby but for your own peace of mine, get DH to carry the hoover for the next week or two, or you'll always be worried! And a GREAT excuse to put your feet up in my opinion!!   (Blown you some bubbles - 7 for luck!)

Jobi xx


----------



## jessieb (Aug 13, 2006)

Fingers and toes tightly crossed for you Jobi   - hope your 2ww goes quickly for you.  Thanks for bubbles and very sound advice!!

jessie


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Congratulations to you both,  is sooooooooo good to hear BFP from frosties.

Love

Katie xxx


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Congrats ladies on your BFPs


----------



## sophiew (Oct 12, 2006)

Just had a BFP after a medicated FET and am still letting the news sink in. Utterly paranoid too and wish we could have a scan to confirm a heartbeat but know it's not poss for a few weeks yet. DOes anyone know how you know if its a chemical or real pregnancy - is it just down to the scan? New to posting - this is my first post so bear with me if I'm doing it all wrong!!


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Sophie

Don't know the answer but wanted to say 'hi'. I guess it's at the scan, but don't worry.  

Kay xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sophie-Congats hun...you could go to your clinic or gp and ask to have some bloods taken hcg which will give you an idea, they should ideally be over 50 for a pregnancy and then you will have to have another one 2 days later as what they will be looking for is that the numbers are doubling


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Sophie, A chemical is a pregnancy where you get a positive pregnancy test (either pee stick or blood test) but don't ever get to see anything on a scan - ie you miscarry before six weeks. As soon as you've seen a gestational sac in the uterus, if you lose it subsequently, it's a miscarriage.

hope that neither happens to you, good luck and congratulations!


----------



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi girls! I got a bfp on friday (day 15) actual test date tomorrow. This is my first BFP from three FETS. I am taking both progynova & cyclogest, my problem is PCOS. It frightens me so much when I hear about so many unfortunate miscarriages on this site - is there any particular reasons for this and what can you do to prevent it?? Also when will my first scan be?? I had two embies transferred, can anyone also tell me how I know if both or only one implanted? thanks very much, any replies will be gratefully received
xxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Courtney

I am unable to advise you about PCOS but I just wanted to congratulate you on your bfp! Usually the first scan is around 6 to 7 weeks I think. If the hcg level in your blood test is high it is an indicator (but not conclusive) that you may be carrying twins. You will only find out for sure with your first scan.

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi Courtney,
First, a congrats on your bfp.  It's such a wonderful thing after trying.  I also have PCOS and our son was born from IVF.  Like you, I was scared of miscarrying due to a hormone imbalance.  My doctor kept me on progesterone shots for the 3 months (along with metformin and baby aspirin).  I believe in the UK, cyclogest is progesterone?  (I"m in Canada).  Like Helen said, you'll find out at your first scan how many implanted - around week 6 or 7.  Good luck.


----------



## Courtney (Apr 14, 2006)

Hi everyone, I had my bfp confirmed on monday (this was my third FET, the first two failed) I have pcos and so I am taking prognova & cyclogest. I had my FET done three weeks ago yesterday (so this is day 22 for me) can anyone tell me roughly how many weeks pregnant that makes me?? (as I have heard that you add 2 weeks on if it was an FET? ) My first scan date is the 1st February - I havent really had any MAJOR symtoms that spell out pregnant to me - just mild wind, quite thirsty sometimes, and last night slept for 14 hours!!

Yesterday when wiping I did notice some very fine brown mucus/pinky  stain so I phoned hospital and they said not to worry. At lunchtime I did get one bit of fresh/clotty blood, and then from then on when wiping at toilet an odd bit of brown mucus/pinky stain. Is this normal I'm just really stressed out about it thinking I might not be pregnant anymore!!! The hopsitall said as long as its not heavy like a period or painful then it is perfectly normal - but this is my first BFP and im really scared I'll lose the babies! Anyone got any advice please
I know it sounds daft but was thinking of buying lots of pregnancy tests and keep doing a couple every week to keep my mind at rest untill the scan 
please reply thanks xxx

Ps - i didnt have any sort of bleed/spotting in implantations or 2ww


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hiya

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!

It does sound like Implantation bleed to me - I was told that old blood is ok but fresh red blood accompanied with pain is not.

One of my ff buddies, Bluebell, bled (red) for 20 weeks and had a perfectly healthy baby girl who is now about 10 months 

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

I just wanted to say that today I got a   after my first medicated FET. I am over the moon and on .  Just wanted to give you girls that are having FET hope that it does work. I had no symptoms and AF pain from Day10 to 12, and I really thought things had not worked.

       to everyone on treatment.

Helen


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations on your  hope that you have a healthy and happy pregnancy
L X


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Helen,

So many congrats honey to you and your family, that is just the best news.....

Enjoy the next 9 months..... you lucky lady, enjoy!


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Helen   fantastic news gives all of us hope with FET,enjoy the next 8 months  

Shaz xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Congratulations Helen      

FET's are just great!!!!!

I hope you have a happy, healthy eight months

Much love
Allison xxx


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

Helen great news and just what we need to hear in our 2ww. Wishing you a healthy and happy 8 months.


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for all your lovely messages

     to you all.

Helen


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

Skiwizard,

I am at the Nuffield in Glasgow, I don't know what the success rate for FET is there, it is probably about the national average which I think is 15%. I tried not to think about the success rate during my 2ww, because every individual is different and we all have different medical backgrounds, so probably all have different chances of success.  I certainly felt less hormonal during medicated FET than fresh ivf and hoped that that might improve my success rate.

During my 2ww I did the Zita West 3 days bed rest (as much as poss) after ET. After that, I didn't do very much - I took the two weeks off work. I also drank a small glass of pineapple juice and ate 5 brazil nuts a day - supposed to help with implantation. I also take the Zita West fertility supplements.

I hope this helps. Remember, everyone is different and just because you got a negative on the first FET doesn't mean you will get a negative the second time round, there is every chance you could get a positive. Hang in there and keep hoping, I know it's hard at times, especially so soon after a negative treatment cycle. Give yourself time and space to recover and start again when you are ready.

 

Helen


----------



## schmoo73 (Aug 18, 2006)

Congratulations on your BFP - gives me hope as I am hopefully going for my first FET next week as long as they thaw ok  .

Take it easy.

Schmoo x


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Congratulations on Your BFP !!!!!

My cons told me on Thursday that FET success rates have risen from 18% to 27% in our area  

Must be a good sign

Well done

Sharon xx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Morning girls, think this is the best place to post this but MODS move me if you need to  ...

Ive just had my letter from clinic to say im signed off from them and now my GP takes over ( im 7W+2 ) My letter states that im to continue the cyclogest till 14 weeks but nothing to say Progynova is to be continued.

The nurses told me i have to continue and GP has already had to prescribe Progynova. Im worried now that i shouldnt have continued with the tablets...

I know i need to call my clinic but no-one there till abotu 9 ish so thought id see if you guys had any ideas and experiences of this.

Love and luck to all, daisy xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

UPDATE - Clinic got the letter wrong have to continue till at least 12 weeks with the cyclogest !!!!

daisy xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

hey daisymay

I'm dr at the mo for fet but clinic said if it's successfull then i've to continue cyclogest & progynova until 12 weeks

ktdoc xx


----------



## Gina1 (Feb 20, 2009)

This is the first time posting on here. I have read though many of the posts and members diaries through out my IVF treatments and they have helped

I had ET on 13/02/08 they defrosted 5 of my 10 frosties and then let them develop to blast. 2 grade A and B blast made it and where transfered. In my previous cycle I did a test on day 10 and it was a BFN but then on day 14 it was a BFP. I now have a beautiful little boy named Archie.  That was my 3rd attempt after 2 cancelled cycles.

It is now day 7/8 and I couldn't resist but I did a test this morning and I couldn't beleive my eyes when it was a BFP 

Now I;m worried that I tested too early and it is a false positive, but I don't think I don't think the durgs i'm on would do this.​


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Dar - you could only get a false positive if they gave you an HCG shot.....
Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Gina1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you wombly for your reply that mekes me feel much better 

Hope eveything goes well in April  ​


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

It's a positive probably with v. good levels if it shows that early... Also it shows a bit earlier with blast transfers..

[fly]Congratulations!   [/fly]


----------



## Gina1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just hope they say there for OTD which is 27th can't believe I could be lucky a second time ​


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

gina didnt just want to read an run hun good luck an i hope its not a false positve im also having fet an with that we dont have a hcg injection so saying that it must be a


----------



## Gina1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you vikki for your post.

[fly][/fly]Good luck with your FET   ​


----------



## Gina1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just a little update.  Spoke to the clinic today and they said not to worry and that it can't be a false positive and that it is a good sign to get a positive at this stage  

Booked in for a scan on the 16th March   just hope they stay. Still can't believe it is positive.


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hurray! Great news Gina - congratulations!!!


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

mrsmac
x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Congratulations!  I was going to say, with your embryos at blast stage, they'd be day 13 on day 7 of your 2ww, so not impossible to get a BFP!  Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Marie xxxx


----------



## CharlotteBH (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I was over the moon to get my first BFP on Thursday last week but now worried about my hcg level. My blood test on OTD was 86.5 and today (four days later) was 159.8. The clinic seems to think this reading is a bit low but tell me to remain positive as it could still be okay. I have to go for another blood test in a week and I think I will go mad!

Does anyone know if I should be worried about these levels of hcg? I have no idea what to think....

Thanks in advance!

C


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

This seems to happen quite frequently - a lot of the time things are fine, just slow. Don't panic. Try to remain postitive - the fact that it's still going up is only a good sign at this stage  Good luck for the next test  

Charlie x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

There is a useful tool here: http://babymed.com/Tools/Pregnancy/hCG/Default.aspx


----------



## CharlotteBH (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks very much for responding! Just trying to be positive and waiting for the next test.


----------



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Hi 

Any words of encouragement welcome as I am already going stir crazy and 2ww wait even started yet!!! I have had ongoing problems with trying to get my lining to / remain at 7mm/ 8mm (when it does get there it starts to shrink just before ET!). I had an extra scan today which showed my lining had grown to 6.5mm and therefore my clinic want to go ahead with ET on Wednesday. I have 13 blasts and therefore its great that after 3 cancelled FET's I am finally getting to ET however feel that my chances are now minimal given my lining. 

Any BFP's / success stories hugely welcome to give me some hope during the upcoming 2 ww wait

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi there I have had many cancelled FET cycles due to problems with v thin lining. My lining was worse when I had a medicated cycle. I am v blessed to have a 2 year old daughter thru a natural FET trf with a lining of around 7mm! This is the best my lining has ever been. By some miracle I am now 20 wks pregnant naturally! I have everything crossed for you, great that you have blasts, I had a day 2 trf xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have thin lining problems due to Asherman's syndrome and there is a thread on the immunology thread if you search way back, but there is a lady with a lining of 5-6mm who got pregnant.  I can't get mine above 6mm on a great day! 

It is interesting what you say Lifetime as one cycle I was told to come off all drugs as they can have a paradoxical effect in some people, I was also told to stop all vits and folic acid, as I had been on buckets of stuff Viagra, viagra pessaries, pentoxifilia, steroids and clexane for immune (can also be linked to thin lining)

Gites123 wishing you luck, hope you both had healthy pregnancies


----------



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks both for your replies, I had ET today with 2 x top blasts so have everything crossed - consultant seemed to think lining had grown to around 7mm so more positive just glad to not have another cycle cancelled. I have also had a near as poss natural cycle this time as previously my old clinic throw everything at me (Viagra, patches, progy, cyclogest) in high doses which seemed to have the opposite effect! 

Congrat Lifetime on your second pregnancy thats great news. JJ1 perhaps a more natural cycle is our key to success!!!

Thanks again to you both for taking the time to respond x x


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello, I had OHSS earlier this year and have 14 embryo's frozen on day 1 as a result of not getting to EC. I've read that OHSS affects egg quality. Has anyone had a BFP after OHSS? I'm feeling rather hopeless 
Thank you xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

HI Persian
I had OHSS back in may, and ended up in hospital after ec    I am now 7 weeks pregnant   after going through our 2nd fet cycle, so the eggs must of been fine   
Good luck with this frozen cycle   
Ali x


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Ali,

Thank you so much for replying.   You have no idea how relieved and more positive I now feel  . I know a lot of it is just down to luck, but is there anything you done differently for your second FET?

Huge  on your   and thanks once again.
P


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Persian, the only thing I did differrently was relax!! I just took it in my stride, infact I was so utterly convinced it wouldn't work it felt like I was going through the motions. Does that sound strange?   

Take time to relax and do other things to take your mind off tx, act as normal, I even drank alcohol during the down reg and lining building parts    Didn't do that last time!   
Ali x


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Ali,

You make me  . I guess after having gone through an unsuccessful cycle your hope aren't as srong and you're prob subcontiously protecting yourself. So that doen't sound strange at all . It's funny how good things always happen when you are indifferent ? 

Unfortunately I lie on the slightly neurotic side. We were at the local Italian the other day and I had ordered Tiramisu. When I remembered it had coffee in it I only ate the top  ! 

I will take your good example and advice and try to take my mind of treatment. 

Thanks again, Persian


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Persian:
I had ohhs in June and had a Fet at the end of oct and am now 10+4 days pregnant. I thought it wasn't going to work as thought like you the quality must be not as good as had 25 eggs!! But i'm proof it does work.
Good luck
Liz xx


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Liz, thank you very much for sharing your great news with me.  I'm on day 11 of down reg and have my suppression scan this Thurs!!!  I expect all will be fine as have been down regged for months due to my endo meds. We're thawing 6 embryo's and hoping to go to blastocyst and transfer in the 2nd week of Jan. I hope I get that far .

How many   did you thaw and did your transfer on day 3 or blasto?

It would be great if your could let me in on any tips. I will do anything to give myself a better chance 

Thanks again for replying, I have been very sceptical of my ohss embies and that's not the best way to go into tx 

All the best for your pregnancy, hop you have a lovely, healthy baby . Let me know how you get on.

Persian


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi ya,
I eggshared so I had 13 eggs I think and 9 fetilised. We defrosted them all and 3 didn't make it we planned to go to blastyst but on day 3 they said two were showing to be the strongest so we may as well have them back in than risk too more days out. So we did, My daughter was a fresh ivf and a blastie. So different this time. I took q10 tablets and zinc tablet and folic acid of course the other to are for lining and to help against misscarridge. Was meant to take it easy in the 2ww but i have a 3yrs old so failed that and it still worked. But with dd I did rest so not sure which is best. 
I am always negative about cycling even thought it was going to be eptopic at scan. Got 12w scan next wk so hope I may relax then.

Hope your scan went well and you start your drugs soon and here praying for a newyear baby xxx
Liz xx


----------



## skyline33gtst (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

What do you guys think! Twins?  I had 2 embies put back on the 9th June otd 23 June. Results 880! Clinic said couldn't confirm till scan sonleft in limbo. 
Totally checking google and the results seem high, I was just wondering if you ladies could shine some light 
Thanks 
Danielle


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Amazing HCG results!! Congratulations!

Althought they are a nice high reading there isnt any proof that a high HCG means more then one baby. Just take your result as brilliant and that at least one little embie is in there. The scan will come round quickly trust me!!

Good luck 
Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Take a look at this >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238399.0


----------



## smileandbehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

so so happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## skyline33gtst (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks smile hun xxx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hiya

Just wondering if there is anyone who could give me any advice? I got my BFP on monday, i was so happy! But Tuesady night i started off with cramp then Wendneday morning i had brown blood and about two clots (sorry if tmi) the bleeding stopped after about 20 minutes, there was not alot of brown blood but more than what i would think is spotting and enough to scare me. I'm just wondering if it is all over for me now?   I have had no blood or cramps today. 

Thankyou Holly x


----------



## Victoriag (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Holly, 

Sorry to hear your having a tough time xxx

Now brown blood is good as it's ole blood, also because it's stopped is another good sign xx. Do you use crinone gel?.

I had a lot of discharge from crinone and it built up which also looked liked brown clots sometimes xx

Hope all goes ok xx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi Victoria

Thankyou for getting back to me, i'm just really worried about the fact there was clots! and i dont go back to my clinic for a scan untill the 11th July. I dont use crinone gel only cyclogest x


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Holly

I would do another test at the weekend or next week. HCG drops quite quickly if you loose you precious cargo so you may get a negative result from the pregnancy test. You could also ask your GP or clinic to do your HCG bloods twice over 72 hrs or if your clinic do it they would only need to do it once to see if its still rising from your original beta on Monday?

Brown blood is always better than red blood, its such an anxious time. I had bleeding with my twin pregnancy brown and sometimes red and they were fine, but my friend had brown blood and suffered a M\C... Each pregnancy is so different.

I am praying hard for you hun that this works out for you


----------



## Em Mac17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Holly, just to let you know that i am thinking of you and from what is being said then there really is still hope your little one, I agree that you should go and try get bloods done get that HCG tested or try another HPT. i pray you get the results we all hope you get      

you are in my thoughts Em xxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies  . I have made a Dr's app for tommorrow morning so i'm hoping to find out more then, will just have to sleep with my fingers and toes crossed tonight. Will be back to let you's all know whats happening.   Lv Holly x


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

hope all was ok, i had red blood clots and 2 eposodes of spotting turned out we was having twins! so dont think neg just yet! i know its hard tho xx


----------

